# Need Your Ideas!



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Alright, I decided to take down my own site becuase I wanted a website to contain more than just aquaria so I decided to add in a biography ...

What are some ideas that you can throw out? does anybody have an example of their own biography page?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

If you have other hobbies or interests you can talk about them and link from them to other smaller pages you've made devoted to them. It's an easy way to allow for growth and diversity over time since you aren't liking things being limited to only aquaria. 

Education and stuff really isn't what people are interested in. They're reading your page because of it's content and unless you have a PhD in Marine Biology or something related to your content that proves you are qualified, it's probably going to be something people glance over or maybe just decide to leave.

So other hobbies or projects, maybe links to other sites or forums you are interested in...stories about your first memories of tanks or fish or something anecdotal.

A biography page on a content specific site should be limited to info specific to that content, just like how a resume should be focussed on the desired job. That's why they say don't make one resume and apply copies, make individual resumes by pulling the applicable information from a master resume where you keep everything.

I'd pull the parts from your life that apply to whatever it is that attracted people to your site.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks RA, that was some helpful advice that I did not think of ...


----------

